# Please Read!!!!



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Just a freindly reminder if you have something to sale or trade,or want to buy an item, it must be listed in the marketplace only,not here,or any other forum.
This is nothing new and has always been the case here on OGF.Thanks for your anticpated co-operation.


----------

